# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  شعر عن الامام على (ع)

## اريام الدلوعة

شعر عن الإمام علي (ع) *لصـــيدٍ إن أردت بـــــلا امـــتــراء*
*تبدّى الله فـــي خـــلـــــق الســـماء*
*ستــظفرُ بـــالنـــجاحِ وبـــالثـــــراءِ*
*ففـــي ســـاعـــاتــــها حرقُ الدماءِ*
*فنـــعم اليـــــوم يــــومُ الأربــعــــاءِ*
*فـــفـــيه الله يــــأذنُ بـــالــــــدعـاء*
*ولــذات الــــرجـــال مـــع النــساء*
*نـــبــــيٌّ أو وصــــــيُّ الأنـــبــــياء* 
*لنـــعـــم اليـــومُ يـــومُ السـبتِ حـقاً**وفــــي الأحـــدِ البـــناءُ لأنَّ فـــيــه**وفــــي الاثـــنين إن ســـافـرت فيه**ومن يرد الحــجـــامة فالثــــــلاثـــا**وإن شـــرب امـــرؤٌ يــــومــاً دواءً**وفي يوم الخمـــيـس قضــاءُ حــاجٍ**وفـــي الجمـــعات تــزويجٌ وعـرسٌ**وهذا العلـــم لـــم يــــعلــمـــــــه إلاّ*

----------

